# Simulating die cut louvers?



## lincoln pin (Feb 24, 2009)

Any ideas on how to simulate die cut louvers (like on a diesel's hood) in styrene or maybe thin metal. Can they be cut just like the big ones are? What about embossing them with foil? 

Thanks,
Mike "Mikado" Anderson


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Mike, 

Chris Pearson made a very nice diesel grill on his Brookville critter using Super Sculpey. Perhaps also workable for your project but tha with a louvre imprint? 

Edit: working link (I hope): 
Beginning Brookville


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

You can use quarter round plastic strips made by Evergreen. I believe they come in two sizes. 



















-Brian


----------



## Burl (Jan 2, 2008)

To second Brian's idea, I have also used .060" triangle stock from Plastruct. 

I don't have a good close up, but you can see it on the side of the short hood in this photo:


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

You could emboss them in the metal duct tape, it's handy stuff. Get it in a hardware store, it is metal and conductive. Has a peel off strip on the back to stick it in, is adhesive backed. Emboss it with whatever from the front or back. I use a pounce wheel for rivets from the back. Ball point pen for lines. See my rotary plow build, some shots there of it.


----------

